# LONDON | Imperial West | U/C



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

*Imperial West* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534686

Official website: http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/imperialwest


Project facts


New campus for Imperial College London

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: Voreda and Imperial College London

Cost: £3 billion ($4.8bn)

Site area: 25 acres















Construction progress at Imperial West, the first two cores of the development visible. Photo courtesy of myself 

IMG_5370.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_5366.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

From Matt Buck on Flickr 

IMGP7240 by Matt Buck, on Flickr


----------



## Opulentus (May 28, 2015)

I don't like it.


----------



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

Opulentus said:


> I don't like it.


Why :bash:


----------



## Opulentus (May 28, 2015)

Mr Cladding said:


> Why :bash:


It lacks proper aesthetics and just seems pretty boring.


----------



## Monthes (Feb 13, 2014)

I always will love big projects with big public space and green zones so :cheers1::check: about the desing, It should relate to the equipment of the city


----------



## crepair8 (Jul 3, 2015)

*wow. fantastic.. and wonderful..*

wow. fantastic.. and wonderful..


----------



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

Untitled by Luke, on Flickr

Imperial West from Wormwood Scrubs by Luke, on Flickr

Imperial West (u,c) by Luke, on Flickr

Imperial West (U,C) by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_6564.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

Opulentus said:


> It lacks proper aesthetics and just seems pretty boring.


IMO the most exciting stuff is going to happen when the research facility is open and engaging in cutting edge research


----------



## Mr Cladding (Aug 17, 2014)

Rising Cladding by Luke, on Flickr

Imperial West by Luke, on Flickr

Imperial West by Luke, on Flickr


----------

